
How do I learn to code in 2020? - basedjedi
Hey HN,<p>Im a university educated startup founder who has 0 knowledge of software &#x2F; coding, and it is something I have always wanted to learn. (Many regrets here)).<p>What are the best free resources for someone like myself, to learn to code from square one. Im looking for something free, and that you can do over 4-8 months to build a solid foundation.<p>Thanks in advance, and stay safe out there.
======
pr2tik1
Platforms like Leetcode, Hacker Rank, Hacker Earth, Geeks for Geeks are good
for beginners to practice and learn. Video Tutorials on YouTube are very
helpful.

Links:

Leetcode:
[https://leetcode.com/explore/learn/](https://leetcode.com/explore/learn/)
Hackerearth:
[https://www.hackerearth.com/practice/](https://www.hackerearth.com/practice/)
Hacker rank:
[https://www.hackerrank.com/dashboard](https://www.hackerrank.com/dashboard)

YouTube: Abdul Bari:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCFT11CWBi3MHNlGf019nw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCZCFT11CWBi3MHNlGf019nw)

Sentdex:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex](https://www.youtube.com/user/sentdex)
([https://pythonprogramming.net](https://pythonprogramming.net))

One can follow people like sentdex for Python and platform like Leetcode( for
Practice).

------
rman666
There are more ways to learn to code now than ever. Just Google. YouTube has
thousands more of great videos.

------
osipov
Swift Playgrounds on a Mac

